# bass fishing partner



## BeerThirty (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

With spring around the corner, i'm just going to throw it out there that I'd love to find a bass fishing buddy around the Newnan or Peachtree City area, either to fish with casually or even some do some low key local tournaments.  Moved here about 2-yrs ago from up north and haven't really established a fishing buddy yet.  Doesn't help that I don't have a bass boat, but I do have a small jon boat.

Will be honest, have a lot to learn when it comes to bass fishing, specifically as it relates to reading structure and patterning fish, especially in the south!  But I do have a pretty good spread of rods and enough tackle to handle almost any style of fishing.  I might be able to teach you a thing or two, but you'll probably be able to teach me more!  

Just love me some bass fishing and it's always more fun with other people!  Maybe I need to find me a club?


----------



## pop pop jones (Jan 28, 2017)

That's your best bet. Join as a non boater, bring gas money and snacks.

That way you'll be fishing with a bunch of people to teach and learn from.


----------

